# Some fresh nano scape ideas



## Rasbora (9 Apr 2014)

I like the moody biotope feel of some of the nanos in this video:



(These aren't my tanks, so apologies is this is not the right forum.)


----------



## haytch (5 Dec 2014)

good though


----------



## Dave wants nano (24 Aug 2015)

It's amazing what they can do in a small tank.


----------



## Joe Turner (9 Sep 2015)

Some wicked scapes in there, I'd love to see the hardscape for the first tank, very impressive!


----------

